# NASA mars news update



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As we know, NASA will detail a major science finding from the agency's ongoing exploration of Mars during a news briefing at 11:30 a.m. EDT on Monday, Sept. 28 at the James Webb Auditorium at NASA Headquarters in Washington.

The event will be broadcast live on NASA Television and the agency's website. For NASA TV downlink information, schedules and to view the news briefing, visit:

NASA Television | NASA


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if it was something really really big.. it would have leaked already


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This link is working best for me:

Video: Watch live: Nasa 'Mars Mystery Solved' press conference - Telegraph


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Orbital photographic and spectroscopic evidence for liquid water on surface of Mars.

Significant, but I still get the sense of The little boy who cried Wolf.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Funny you should say leaked. I'm pretty sure they are going to announce that there is still flowing water on the surface. If you look at the totality of the findings on Mars to date: Perchlorates under the Phoenix lander, proof of a warmer and wetter climate millennia ago, methane blooms in the absence of seismic or tectonic activity, underground caverns that would provide protection from radiation and now flowing water? I am personally confident that there are extremely tenacious bacterium living underground on Mars and perhaps even on the surface. As for little green men, they are visiting us from some other place.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup, flowing water. Very exciting.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wonder if it will have to be treated before you take a drink.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hydrated minerals at certain times of the year is what I just heard on the radio.

A far cry from waterfalls, but maybe something that can expedite exploration?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Wonder if it will have to be treated before you take a drink.


A little iodine or a life straw. Maybe a Sawyer filter. Good to go.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This is moving faster towards microbial life. That and colonies on Mars.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

And here I thought it would be the US Flag that Sheila Jackson Lee was asking about.


----------

